# Drummer Frustration



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Well..a bit of a rant here. Our geezer/classic rock band (The Spitfires) has been together for 1 year now. After 4 lead singer changes we are all set and sounding good. We have only played at a couple of friends parties but hope to do some paying gigs by spring. Here.s the problem.....our drummer. He moved about 20 minutes futher away 4 months ago. Also he runs his own business and has a busy life (who does'nt). We practice once per week and he has only showed up 3 times since he moved! You all know good drummers are very tough to find. we are debating letting him go or giving him more chances ( I feel he has had enough).
Also he has a very nice new sound system we use, we also have an older Traynor system of our own but his blows it away. Any thoughts on the problem...he always has some excuse and I am ready to move ahead with a new guy, the other guys are split on the decision. BTW...2 weeks ago he told us he was comitted to us and to making it to practice (when we talked to him about the issue)....he missed last nights session and we never heard a word from him.


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Talk to him face to face , and be very direct . If that doesn't do it , find another drummer then give him the boot... It would be dumb to boot him and then have no drummer , but if you all are pushing in one direction and he's going the opposite way , you just have to find someone else...We had a similar problem and changed drummer 2 weeks before a big gig . Best thing we ever did .


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

he's showed up 3 times in 4 MONTHS!?

 

he isn't in the band right now. Go find a drummer.

-and Im in a geezer classic rock band too, with a beater old Traynor PA (an old 12400), works just fine thanks.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Put an ad up here - 

www.overhear.com


and see what happens.

Good luck.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*The Band*

I've been in this situation................if he is serious as he says he is..........he'd be there. I've been in bands.......and I'm married with kids, job.........school right now..........but I made and I still make time to play no matter what..........
give him the ultimatum............
He's not dedicated if he's missing the jamming...........he sounds like a wannnabe and concentrating his focus on his true desire.....
I'm sure he's a great guy but........not showing up and not calling is really inconsiderate............had the same exact experience with a bass player........
after a short while..........he was no longer our bass player

Ray


----------



## shad (May 4, 2006)

I think you have to let him go, he's proven that he is unreliable, so you have no choice. What if he didn't show up for a gig? I mean a band without a drummer, how embarassing would that be?.. If you're keeping him around because of his sound system then you've got your priorities screwed up. Just my humble opinion... good luck !!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

You've already talked to him so he knows the issue. He's already proven himself to be unreliable. He *will* bail on a gig if you keep him. Nice PA, nice guy, it does not matter. If you want to play out you can't afford to be embarrassed by a no-show drummer. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Showed up 3 times in 4 months ??

He wins my award for "Worst Sense of Timing for a Drummer"


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

Lose him! My main axe is drums. Drumming is about time.Time starts on your wrist.Your man obviously doesn't have any. If this guy can't handle the space /time continuum for practices, how 'bout a gig. Chances are he'll be late, and the last one on stage every set....or maybe he just won't show. Had a keyboard player like that once. He'd miss practice, would never show up 'til AFTER the van was unloaded,and on a New Years gig that HE booked, showed up fifteen minutes late. We canned him at the end of the night.....He didn't wear a watch by the way.


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree with getting rid of him. The sound system is just a bonus and not a reason to keep him. Trouble is the other guys are very iffy about it, They keep saying give him another chance....and it is very hard to find a decent drummer around here in our age bracket that would commit to us. I hope to convince them tha we need to move on and get a new guy.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

My drummer and best friend was a father of three while practicing and playing gigs with us back in the day. I never appreciated what he went through to be there for us until I had a couple of ankle biters of my own. My respect definitely went up.

I have to admit he rarely missed a band practice or a soccer practice. He was really important to us, and we worked to accomodate him, but once a date was set...we carved it in stone. We all ended up compromising once in a while but at least we all committed to make it happen during gig practices and for the big show. 

Sounds like you have a slightly different scenario, though...


----------



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

Don't waste anymore time give him the boot now and tell your other band members to get some backbone. This kinda guy will do this over and over and over.......been there!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

If you're in a geezer Classic Rock band like I am, try running an ad in the local community paper. 
I found one of the best musicians I know that way. And we even have another drummer that'd like to play if ours ever quits.
If the schedule isn't too tight and you aren't going to conflict with their work hours, there are lots of old guys that'd love to be able to play again.


----------

